# What do you thin testors acryl with?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I've been experimenting lately and haven't found anything that doesn't work fairly well. I've been using distilled water and a touch of acrylic retarder. 

Anyone else have any other suggestions? Windex? Some pre-packaged thinner? 

I'd be curious to hear what other people are using.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I use the Model Master Acryl Thinner. You should be able to find it where you purchased the Acryl paints. I use it on almost every brand of acrylic paint I use.

Paul


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

try alcohol.....


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use water or Testors thinner. Isopropyl alcohol may work. It thins some acrylic paints like Tamiya. Im not a huge fan of the Testors stuff and rarely use it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> try alcohol.....


seconded. And it's like 99¢

I'm the exact opposite, djn. I prefer the Testors' Acryl over Tamiya for brushing. Tamiya tends to clump when brushing while the Acryl is very smooth.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont brush paint with Tamiya much... although with some practice you can do it. But for airbrush work its great... and I think it with lacquer thinner.

I just dont like the Testors Acryl for anything... its thin, translucent and doesnt cover very well IMHO. Their metallics are also really bad.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

so too, Acryl needs practice as well. Multiple brushed-on coats and you can get a very smooth, very even finish


----------

